
No Man's Land: Where on Mars Should Astronauts Go? - r721
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/no-man-s-land-where-on-mars-should-astronauts-go/
======
manicdee
Personally I would pick somewhere along the Valles Marineris since the
landscape photography would be out of this world.

